# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  Network Access Controllers

## vitaliy.livnov

Hello! Tell me, if a network access card readers there with the interface other than RS-485 and Ethernet? For example, Wiegand or RS-232? It is necessary to organize a network of readers with the identification.

----------

